# NY Camry LE 2015 mileage



## DavronYu (Sep 4, 2017)

Question; To NYC drivers or to drivers with similar traffic in city. 
Whats your Camry LE 2015 gas mileage on full tank(17gallon) ?


----------



## lucaaisle (May 23, 2017)

Per gallon between 20-23 mile


----------

